# Teichrand abdecken



## sivas_kangal (29. März 2010)

Hallo erstma...

mein Teich ist nun auch schon einige Jahre alt. Im laufe der Zeit haben sich die Ränder  ( Folie) wieder sichtbar gemacht. Da ich relativ steile Ufer habe, möchte ich nicht schon wieder Kies nachschütten, welches dann sowieso wieder mit der Zeit in die Tiefe rieselt. Habt ihr da ein paar gute Tipps, wie man dieses Problem am besten löst?

Danke


----------



## Alexandros (29. März 2010)

*AW: Teichrand abdecken*

Hallo,

gute Frage 
Hab das selbe Problem, allerdings aus GFK (Boden einstig bisschen abgesetzt, daher guckt auf der andern Seite ein großer Teil "Teich" raus)


----------



## drwr (29. März 2010)

*AW: Teichrand abdecken*

Hallo,

von naturagard gibt es eine unverrottbare Ufermatte in grün, die im Laufe der Zeit vermoost bzw. wenn man etwas Erde einschwemmt sogar bepflanzt werden kann . Einfach mit Innotec
Silikon am Rand fixieren und etwas ins Wasser hängen lassen. Sieht gut aus.
Die andere Möglichkeit wäre eine Steinfolie aufkleben.
Gruß wolfgang


----------



## Digicat (29. März 2010)

*AW: Teichrand abdecken*

Servus Sivas_kangal

Herzlich Willkommen

Könntest du von der Situation ein Foto einstellen ..... würde sehr helfen 

Wolfgang hat ja schon zwei Tipps gegeben ....

Aber es gibt auch noch andere Möglichkeiten, man sollte aber wirklich mal die Situation, nicht nur von der Stelle, sondern auch eine Teichübersicht sehen


----------



## sivas_kangal (6. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Teichrand abdecken*

Hallo und danke für eure Antworten

werde versuchen einige Fotos zu machen und sie euch hier einzustellen.

Danke und Gruss


----------



## CrimsonTide (6. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Teichrand abdecken*

statt der realtiv teuren ufermatte verwenden viele (auch ich) kunstrasen .. einfach den billigsten ohne noppen nehmen und reinhängen ... mit etwas sand bestreuen und fertig. darauf wachsen dann ein paar algen, kleine pflänzchen etc. 

kostet dann ca. 3 bis 4 euro pro m²


----------



## Majaberlin (6. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Teichrand abdecken*

Aber die Ufermatte soll ja unverrottbar sein - der Kunstrasen aber doch sicher nicht?
Sonst wäre das natürlich eine tolle Alternative.


----------



## Schaffi (7. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Teichrand abdecken*

Hallo und herzlich willkommen, 
Also die Idee mit dem Teppich hättet Ihr mal bei mir auch reinschreiben können  Nur eine Frage dazu, besteht dabei nicht auch die Gefahr der Kapillarwirkung ( hoffe das war das richtige Wort für: zieht das Wasser aus dem Teich  )? Weil wenn nicht wäre das auch für mich eine super Lösung. 
Gruß 
Stefan


----------



## Majaberlin (7. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Teichrand abdecken*

Natürlich entzieht die Ufermatte dem Teich Wasser. Deshalb legt man auch Ufergräben an, die dann bepflanzt werden mit Sumpfpflanzen z.B.,  und am äußeren Rand zum "Festland" hin  wird die Folie und die Ufermatte dann hochgezogen, damit kein Wasser außerhalb dieser Zone gelangen kann. Wenn man keinen Ufergraben hat, muß man folie und Ufermatte hochstellen, um der Kapillarwirkung entgegenzuwirken. Das kann man dann mit Steinen u.ä. versuchen zu verdecken. Da fällt eiem sicher einiges ein.


----------



## marja (7. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Teichrand abdecken*

Guten Abend

ich muß mich mal hier einklinken, da ich mir nicht sicher bin ob wenn meine Folie am Rand ohne Wasser so ähnlich wie Sonnenbrandhaut aussieht, das die Anzeichen sind, das sie nich tmehr lange hält. Sprich, ich kenne mich nich tmit der Teichfolie aus, ich gehe davon aus das diese aus meheren Schichten besteht und dadurch das wenn kein Wasser drüber ist, sondern nur die pure Sonne drauf scheint, sie sich dann so wie in der Art pellt.

Nun fällt für mich die Ufermatten flach, da der Vorbesetizer die Folie wie über ein Damm geleget hat, also nix mit Rand zum Schluß hoch. Ich hoffe ihr versetht was ich meine. Wie tief das letzte Ende eingebuddelt ist, kann ich nicht mal sagen. Diese Steinfolie, ist das auch ein Material was Wasser aus dem Teich zieht, stelle ich mir eigentlich ja nicht so vor. Bei einem Kunstrasen oder Ufermatte, wo es wie Filz/Soff oder sonstiges ist, kann ich es mir eher vorstellen. Mein Vorbesitzer, hat so eine Art Gras vom obersten Rand richtugn Wasser wachsen lassen, gut hier müßte man auch aufpassen, das das Gras nicht mit Wasser in Kontakt kommt und somit das Wasser rauszieht.

Leider kann ich auch den Teich nicht voll laufen lassen, das alle Folien abgedeckt sind, da scheinbar der nicht gerade angelegt wurde. D.h. auf der eine Seite fülle ich bis zum Rand ohne das was rausläuft, auf der anderen Seite läuft es dann in die Erde, da der Teichrand etwas tiefer ist.

Ich versuche mal ein Bild reinzustellen, wie er aktuell angelegt sein sollte lt. Vorbesitzer, so das ich vielleicht Tipps bekomme, was ich machen könnte. 

LG Marja


----------



## marja (7. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Teichrand abdecken*



 

Ich habe mal versucht ein Querschnitt darzustellen. Das graue ist eine Wegeplatte die an dem Teich vorbei führt. Das schwarze die Folie, das braune die Erde, naja und das blaue das Wasser. Nun gehe ich halt davon aus, das die Folie wie auf dem Bild zu sehen verlegt ist. Wie tief aber letztendlich die Folie ist, kann ich nicht sagen, es kann auch sein, das die unter der Gewegplatte weiter führt. Hmm.

Marja


----------



## Moderlieschenking (7. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Teichrand abdecken*

Guten Abend,
also ich habe das Problem mit der Ufermatte gelöst - sehr empfehlenswert.
Richtig ist auch, daß eine Kapilarwirkung vorhanden ist. Deshalb ist auch Voraussetzung,
daß man einen Ufergraben macht.
Diesen kann man durchaus auch noch nachträglich anlegen, indem man einfach je nach
Platzmöglichkeit schmale Folienstreifen unter die Teichfolie liegt ( ca. 1 m breite Stücke).
Ich selbst habe meinen Ufergraben auf 5 einzelne Zonen rund um den Teich aufgeteilt.
Die Ufermatte gibt es nicht nur bei Naturagart (ist zwar die beste und auch teuerste),
sondern auch im Internet bei anderen Anbietern.Ich lade mal ein Bild hoch vielleicht hilft
es ja was. Also links vor der Terasse, das ist der Ufergraben und die Ufermatte liegt über dem 
Damm. Diese gibt es in mehreren Breiten von 0,5 bis ca. 1,5 m.
Allerdings würde ich diese nicht mit Erde befüllen, sondern gerade auslegen und dann mit 
feinem Sand bestreuen und dann wieder abspritzen, so wirkt der Sand ein.
Zum Bepflanzen eignen sich auch Pflanzen wie __ Bachbunge oder __ Pfennigkraut.
Aber es gibt auch fertige Sortiments (will wirklich keine Schleichwerbung für
Naturagart machen, aber die haben wirklich fast alles).
Dies ist noch ein altes Foto, inzwischen wachsen auf der Ufermatte schon viele verschiedene
Pflanzen.

 

lg Moderlieschenking


----------



## marja (7. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Teichrand abdecken*



Moderlieschenking schrieb:


> ...
> Diesen kann man durchaus auch noch nachträglich anlegen, indem man einfach je nach
> Platzmöglichkeit schmale Folienstreifen unter die Teichfolie liegt ( ca. 1 m breite Stücke).
> Ich selbst habe meinen Ufergraben auf 5 einzelne Zonen rund um den Teich aufgeteilt.
> ...



d.h. die alte Teichfolie, wie in meinem beispielhaften Bild anheben und darunter dann ne andere Folie? Dann kann ich aber doch bsp. wie in meinem beispielt auch die Folie hochstellen, zumindest versuchen. Hmm ich habe aber irgendwie Angst, das die Folie reinrutscht.

Bei deiner Variante kann aber nicht das Wasser durch den minimalen Spalt (du legst doch die eine Folie unter der anderen) auch nach draußen verdrängt werden?

Marja


----------



## Moderlieschenking (7. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Teichrand abdecken*

Folie hochstellen kannst du natürlich auch, ich dachte ja nur wenn du eine größere Uferzone
willst kannst du mit Folie unter Folie arbeiten.
Wasser kann keines abhauen da ja die untere Folie ja über dem Wasserspiegel liegt.
Daß die Folie abhaut kann auch nicht sein. Es ist ja im Ufergraben immer Wasser drin 
bzw. auch noch Steine und Erde.Ein großer Vorteil vom Ufergraben ist auch, daß du dort
sehr nährstoffreich sein kannst und somit gutes Pflanzenwachstum hast.
Nur so wie ich das bei deinen Bildern gesehen habe, hast du sowieso ein leichtes Platzproblem,so daß nur ein schmaler Ufergraben möglich ist.  Also ich bin absolut begeistert vom Ufergraben und mich
ärgert es, daß ich ihn nicht noch größer gemacht habe, aber nächstes Jahr wird der Teich
eh vergrößert, freue mich schon.


----------



## Caki04 (23. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Teichrand abdecken*

Nutze mal diesen Thread hier für meine Frage....

Ich möchte gerne den Übergang vom Teich zum Sumpfbeet (links im Bild) mit Steinfolie abdecken.

Meine Frage ist nur, wie integriere ich die möglichst natürlichs ins Gesamtbild?
Mit Kieselsteinen auf beiden Seiten?

Hat evtl. jemand Fotos von abgedeckter Steinfolie?

Danke


----------



## Christine (23. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Teichrand abdecken*

Hallo Carsten,

ich persönlich finde Steinfolie doof. Ist sie unter Wasser, ist sie bald mehr grün als steinig. An Knicks oder Falten oder bei Schrubbversuchen lösen sich die Steinchen. 

Dann lieber die Ufermatte, da siedeln sich auch oben auf dem Grat Pflanzen an, der Übergang sieht viel natürlicher aus. Ein schönes Plätzchen z.B. für Rosenprimeln, Kuckuckslichtnelken oder andere. Passende Saat dafür gibt es bei NG.


----------



## Caki04 (23. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Teichrand abdecken*

Danke für Deine Meinung....
klingt so, als sollte man das mit der Steinfolie überdenken.
Brauche ich ja auch nicht unbedingt, um morgen den Teich mit Folie auszulegen, käme ja eh oben drauf.

Diese Ufermatte...... kann mir da nix drunter vorstellen. Ist das so eine grüne Matte die aussieht wie Teppichrasen? Habe ich schon auf einigen Bildern hier gesehen, gefielt mir aber nicht soooo dolle...

aber wenn die zuwächst.....


----------



## Christine (23. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Teichrand abdecken*

Hallo Carsten,

ja, das ist diese grüne Matte. Von der siehst Du, wenn es anständig gemacht wird, später nichts mehr. Und auch wenn man die gute, nicht ganz billige von NG nimmt, ist das immer noch günstiger, als die Steinfolie.




Das ist ein Foto von meinem alten Teich bei der Auflösung. Vorne, gleich über der blauen Schaufel siehst Du Steinfolie am Übergang zwischen zwei Becken. Schön grün. Dahinger der gesamte Bewuchs steht auf Ufermatte, die den Wulst zwischen den zwei Becken - eins aus Folie, eins aus PE, verdeckte. Auch links und hinten die Sumpfdotterblumen etc. stehen auf Ufermatte. Von der Matte siehst Du nichts mehr. Die habe ich dann so wie sie war stückweise im neuen Teich wieder verbaut.


----------



## Caki04 (23. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Teichrand abdecken*

Glaube ich wurde soeben überzeugt.

Jetzt habe ich nur ein Problem......

Alles ist angerichtet, morgen möchte ich die Folie in meinen Teich legen, so daß eigentlich spätestens am Sonntag meine Fische ihr Asyl verlassen können.

Bis morgen bekomme ich mit Sicherheit keine Ufermatte.

Kann ich die auch noch nachträglich, also Mo / Di verlegen - oder ist das technisch nicht machbar? Für mich klingt es so, als würde sie einfach auf die Folei gelegt


----------



## Christine (23. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Teichrand abdecken*

Wenn Du nicht heute noch zu NG fährst, wird es wohl nicht klappen. Aber die kannst Du auch nachträglich verlegen. Halte ein paar Steine parat, sie neigt am Anfang nämlich zum Aufschwimmen.


----------



## Caki04 (23. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Teichrand abdecken*

Da es nach Naturagart one way 138km von mir aus sind, wird es sich nicht lohnen, da heute noch hinzudüsen.

Werde mir die Ufermatte liefern lassen, ist wohl einfacher. Sch*** auf 7,68€ Versand.


----------



## Christine (23. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Teichrand abdecken*

Bei den Benzinpreisen auf jeden Fall - und gleich Ufermattensaat mitbestellen!


----------

